
Ask HN: What happened to hn.algolia.com? UPD: problem was on my side now fixed - zczc
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hn.algolia.com&#x2F; times out since yesterday. What&#x27;s going on? Is there an alternative?<p>UPD: that was just a local routing problem at my ISP, now works ok.
======
CarolineW
Works for me ...

 _Edit:_ Where are you? What happens when you try to ping it?

------
dabber
Working for me as well, quick too.

